# Journey Is More Important Than The Destination



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 19, 2005)

*"The moment we arrived on earth, we were given bodies, the vehicles that carry our spiritual essence. You and I do not live inside our bodies. Our bodies live inside us. They're the means through which we travel in time in this life journey. None of us knows how long this particular vehicle will last. But rather than worrying about when its warranty might run out, it's much more important to concern ourselves with the journey itself, with the knowledge, hopes and dreams our spirits guide us to along the way." 

- Mary Manin Morrissey*


----------



## etinder (Jul 22, 2005)

don't you think ..both are equally important..whats journey with out a destination..and on the other hand, is the destination worthy enough if arrived at with out an interesting journey...

just thinking...


----------

